# Watering problem!!!!



## biothanasis (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello all,

Next week I leave for vacation for about three weeks! I was thinking of making a dripping system to water my orchids, cause there is no willing friend that could take care of them or cannot water then as often as they should be...  My collection consists of paphs, phals, dendros, coelogyne, maxillaria, gongora, bulbos and some others! 

I was thinking something like that on the photo, that will start from a large container and the little extentions will end up in the pots of the plants! The red tips can be screwed so that the flow is controlled! The flow will be continuous through the day & night cause I cannot adjust a timer, so I was wondering how much water should end up in the pots daily!?????? There will be pc fans blowing in the growing area all the day from 9:00 to 19:00, mainly on hot hours of the day, with some 15-30 min intervals! 


Also if you have any other cheap and effective ideas feel free to share it!!

TYIA, Thanasis


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2009)

Put them in trays of water and have someone water once a week.


----------



## nikv (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you have an area that is cooler and dryer and somewhat shaded? I would consider moving the plants to an area where they wouldn't require as much water. Maybe in a bathroom or something. And maybe fill the tub to add some humidity to the room. I'm no expert, but I don't think a drip irrigation system would work well for Paphs. I think the Phals, Dendrobiums, Coelogynes, et all would do fine for three weeks as long as they are kept out of the bright sun. That's my suggestion, anyway. 

Bon Voyage and have a great holiday!


----------



## Clark (Aug 6, 2009)

When we were in California this summer, Chrissy and I stopped at a 
orchid vendor/greenhouse. They had 'orchid sitting' service, one would drop
them off for a period of time and be charge. BTW, my plants looked like ****
when we got back (7 days). Good luck!


----------



## Candace (Aug 6, 2009)

Are they outside near a hose spigot? You can see if you can find a battery operated timer and put that on your spigot. Then you can attach a misting system to the timer or garden hose from the timer. There are a few types of misting systems available here at Home Depot/Lowes type hardware stores. Arizona is one brand and the one I use for my mounted wall. Works fine and depending on your temps you can have the water go on and off several times a day or once a week etc.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 6, 2009)

turning off the lights (if they also get other light) or moving the plants further away/turning off some can help to lower their metabolism some and help keep things cooler, which will help slow down the drying out. watering things a few times right before you go can help make sure they are all really wet. putting some moss over the tops of pots, or sponges with plastic over the top can help keep things moist if there is chance for air into pots. temporarily making some of the plants sort of s/h by setting in very shallow water can help, or make a temporary watering bench for the wettest things, using a pump and timer so that periodically they get some water. can use a day timer that can be programmed for the days of the week. benches or small tubs can be purchased at hydroponics stores that will usually already have drains installed for the water to head back to a main tank.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 7, 2009)

Very good ideas presented here, but i think I cannot manage to make things on time and some equipment needed is very expensive! So i will try to move the plants out of sun/artificial light and (the hardest part) to convince someone come and water them...lol

I have trays that i will fill with leca and some water so that the pots sit on it, as I have done till now, and put them inside the appartment near the window (where there is no sun striking it!) air movement will be provided with a fan or i will let the window a bit opened so that the air is renewed too!!!

I hope things will turn out ok!! Time will tell!!! The good thing is that I can make a new order...hehe....!!!

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2009)

Money is a motivator!


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2009)

Only 10 euros for the automobile jack is not a bad price, but the sprayer
I can get cheaper at Harbor Freight.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello all,

Finally I moved the plants to the other room of my appartment that gets some natural light with no direct sun and told a friend to come and water them once per week!! Next year I will make a new "summer" set up...:evil: 

Tomorrow I leave for vacation and I won't have access to the internet as much as I want so I will see you in a couple of weeks or more! 

Take care and have fun...


----------



## nikv (Aug 10, 2009)

Have a great holiday and try not to worry about your orchids!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you very much nik! This time I have a good feeling!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 11, 2009)

Umm, PAY someone to come over and water your plants..?  Good suggestion..?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2009)

Didn't I suggest that!?


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2009)

have some very nice Holidays Thanasis, and don't miss to bring pics along !!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 13, 2009)

No, Eric, have someone come over and water them means doing it FOC...


----------

